# TSG49: Things You Don't Really Need for the Holidays



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Need some gift ideas for that geek in your life? We've got the! Also, we discuss Adobe giving up on Flash for mobile devices. (Thanks, Apple...) Hard drive prices skyrocket and Google is launching it's own music store!_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the forty ninth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*

Adobe kills Flash on mobile devices
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1026177-adobe-kills-flash-mobile-devices.html
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/11/adobe-product-manager-fingers-apple-for-death-of-flash-player-fo/

Google Music launching without Sony and Warner
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-5...ithout-sony-and-warner/?tag=mncol;editorPicks

Hard Drive Prices Skyrocket
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1025456-hard-drive-prices-skyrocket.html
http://lifehacker.com/5855212/do-rising-hard-drive-prices-mean-you-should-buy-a-ssd-right-now

HOLIDAY GIFT IDEAS!

Logitech Harmony One
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remot...devices/harmony-one-advanced-universal-remote

Logitech Harmony 900
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remotes/universal-remotes/devices/5874

Grid-It Organizer
http://www.cocooninnovations.com/cat_info.php?cat_id=61

Top 10 Gadgets You Should Have In Your Go Bag
http://lifehacker.com/5858925/top-10-gadgets-you-should-have-in-your-go-bag

Big Skinny
http://www.bigskinny.net/

GoalZero
http://www.goalzero.com/

Brian's new podcast, "Better Than You Thought" -- NSFW
www.brianmhansen.com/blog

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

